# First week full time $1K



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just finished my first week more or less full time. Made around a grand before taxes and expenses... seems like $2K is possible but a lot of work. All daytime too.

Still trying to fine tune my strategy, I’m not going out during the best times and driving empty too much, but I’m learning. Adding Lyft this week too. What would help me the most is being able to set destination more than twice a day hoping I can use Lyft for that?

[Redacted] btw. Last night I averaged $50/hr to and from the airport with surge fares!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

you are either really good, or really lucky, or im moving to LA

what do you driveX, XL, or something else


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

oldfart said:


> you are either really good, or really lucky, or im moving to LA
> 
> what do you driveX, XL, or something else


Or working 80 hours a week.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

oldfart said:


> you are either really good, or really lucky, or im moving to LA
> 
> what do you driveX, XL, or something else


LA just UberX. It's pretty easy to do $125 a day so far without getting near the time limits. I def don't want to work that much but it's good to know if I needed to make rent I could work more.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sex is always great during the honeymoon lol. After a while you will be lucky to have some with a microwaved everything bagel


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Authority said:


> Just finished my first week more or less full time. Made around a grand before taxes and expenses... seems like $2K is possible but a lot of work. All daytime too.
> 
> Still trying to fine tune my strategy, I'm not going out during the best times and driving empty too much, but I'm learning. Adding Lyft this week too. What would help me the most is being able to set destination more than twice a day hoping I can use Lyft for that?
> 
> Los Angeles btw. Last night I averaged $50/hr to and from the airport with surge fares!


I did almost a thousand my first week but I've never been able to achieve since that first week go figure


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I did almost a thousand my first week but I've never been able to achieve since that first week go figure


In[Redacted]the only limit appears to be how many hours you want to work.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

$125 in LA is possible if you work 10 hours or so. The problem is that $125 per day in LA is not a lot of money.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

I consistently make $1k/week working 25hrs a week.

$42/hr so far this week - just 12hrs. Full day off tomorrow, will hit my $1k Saturday afternoon and take Sunday off.

Easy money!

(all x, and pool rides. Just 2 Select rides this week )


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

1) How many hours did you drive?
2) What were your expenses?
3) It won't last.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> $125 in LA is possible if you work 10 hours or so. The problem is that $125 per day in LA is not a lot of money.


It's the same in miami, it's a lot of pesos lol


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> 1) How many hours did you drive?
> 2) What were your expenses?
> 3) It won't last.


I was driving with pax for about 11hrs - nice thing about SF is most rides are within 3-4miles. City is 7 miles wide and 14miles deep - that's where the bulk of the pax will stay. 
I stopped tracking my daily expenses - I used to in the beginning but found it greatly impacts my cheerful disposition. 
I agree, it won't last - nothing ever does. But some days will be better.


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

It looks like Uber cutting drivers pay is correct.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

seymour said:


> I was driving with pax for about 11hrs - nice thing about SF is most rides are within 3-4miles. City is 7 miles wide and 14miles deep - that's where the bulk of the pax will stay.
> I stopped tracking my daily expenses - I used to in the beginning but found it greatly impacts my cheerful disposition.
> I agree, it won't last - nothing ever does. But some days will be better.


1) There's no way you took in $1000 driving for 11 hours. 
2) 3-4 mile rides are unprofitable.
3) If you can't be bothered to track your expenses, you are doomed to fail.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sometimes Uber will give you more and better rides early on to sucker you in to thinking you can make money, especially if the promised a bonus which is actually a guarantee that you will make so much in a certain number of rides. My $200 bonus turned out to be $9.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> 1) There's no way you took in $1000 driving for 11 hours.
> 2) 3-4 mile rides are unprofitable.
> 3) If you can't be bothered to track your expenses, you are doomed to fail.


$500 not $1k. All rides are potentially profitable. 3 mile ride here in the city is usually good money, with good tip. The 1 mile ones even better. A mile ride can sometimes take a long time. The more volume the more money. 
I was joking about tracking expenses.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice honeymoon so far. How many miles did you log for the week?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> 1) There's no way you took in $1000 driving for 11 hours.
> 2) 3-4 mile rides are unprofitable.
> 3) If you can't be bothered to track your expenses, you are doomed to fail.


Must be 11 hours a day for 30 days to make $1K


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> 1) There's no way you took in $1000 driving for 11 hours.
> 2) 3-4 mile rides are unprofitable.
> 3) If you can't be bothered to track your expenses, you are doomed to fail.


Im not familiar with San Francisco, except as a passenger but it looked to me that $5 rides is what these guys do all day. It was constant stacked pings as near as I could tell.... so the potential it seems to me would be something like 6 $5 rides an hour 12 hours a day =$360 a day x 6 days = 2160/week with no dead miles

I dont think anyone could maintain this pace, but $1000 a week looks doable to me

I work in a completely different market where driving 10 minutes to pick up a 5 minute ride happens a lot. For me 3-4 mile rides are money losers.. Its not the ride that loses money , its all the dead miles

Bottom line..... 3-4 mile rides are not unprofitable as long as you can manage your dead miles.

As far as tracking expenses... I dont anymore... I know what my expenses are per mile. so I just track $/mile and do my best to manage dead miles...



Lee239 said:


> Must be 11 hours a day for 30 days to make $1K


11 hours a day at 4 $5 rides per hour is $220 a day
220 a day by 6 days is $1320 per week...less fuel and expenses about $1000 a week

Ive used uber in San Francisco.. If my rides are any indication these guys put less than 75 miles a day on their cars A tank of gas would last all week... (I go through a tank a day on good days)

Every market is different and the big cities re way more different than what I do...I believe the guy...why wouldnt i?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I
> 
> 11 hours a day at 4 $5 rides per hour is $220 a day
> 220 a day by 6 days is $1320 per week...less fuel and expenses about $1000 a week
> ...


I was joking and exaggerating which is why I put the smiley.

There is not way he make $1000 in 11 hours that's like $90 an hour.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Im not familiar with San Francisco, except as a passenger but it looked to me that $5 rides is what these guys do all day. It was constant stacked pings as near as I could tell.... so the potential it seems to me would be something like 6 $5 rides an hour 12 hours a day =$360 a day x 6 days = 2160/week with no dead miles
> 
> I dont think anyone could maintain this pace, but $1000 a week looks doable to me
> 
> ...


So, today I made $250 in 10hrs and had 26 rides. Less than $10 per ride is pretty low around here. You also have to factor in Quests - my current one $190/80 rides equals $2.375 per ride. So, today's 26 comes out to $61.75 - add that to $250 and we have about $31/hr. Today was slow - I thought I'd easily get 30 rides in 10hrs. We'll see how it is tomorrow.

My next Quest(This Friday thru Sunday) will be $210/70 rides...I expect to finish the week above $2k and will be close to $35/hr. It may be a bit lower and it may be a bit higher.

I'll post my results here, at the end of the week.(today was all X and Pool rides, no Select). I'll keep a tally and see what the data shows, on Sunday evening.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

seymour said:


> So, today I made $250 in 10hrs and had 26 rides. Less than $10 per ride is pretty low around here. You also have to factor in Quests - my current one $190/80 rides equals $2.375 per ride. So, today's 26 comes out to $61.75 - add that to $250 and we have about $31/hr. Today was slow - I thought I'd easily get 30 rides in 10hrs. We'll see how it is tomorrow.
> 
> My next Quest(This Friday thru Sunday) will be $210/70 rides...I expect to finish the week above $2k and will be close to $35/hr. It may be a bit lower and it may be a bit higher.
> 
> I'll post my results here, at the end of the week.(today was all X and Pool rides, no Select). I'll keep a tally and see what the data shows, on Sunday evening.


I need to move.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Authority said:


> Just finished my first week more or less full time. Made around a grand before taxes and expenses... seems like $2K is possible but a lot of work. All daytime too.
> 
> Still trying to fine tune my strategy, I'm not going out during the best times and driving empty too much, but I'm learning. Adding Lyft this week too. What would help me the most is being able to set destination more than twice a day hoping I can use Lyft for that?
> 
> Los Angeles btw. Last night I averaged $50/hr to and from the airport with surge fares!


That's gross, no pun intended. Deduct 54.5 cents per mile driven and tell us how much you netted.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

seymour said:


> So, today I made $250 in 10hrs and had 26 rides. Less than $10 per ride is pretty low around here. You also have to factor in Quests - my current one $190/80 rides equals $2.375 per ride. So, today's 26 comes out to $61.75 - add that to $250 and we have about $31/hr. Today was slow - I thought I'd easily get 30 rides in 10hrs. We'll see how it is tomorrow.
> 
> My next Quest(This Friday thru Sunday) will be $210/70 rides...I expect to finish the week above $2k and will be close to $35/hr. It may be a bit lower and it may be a bit higher.
> 
> I'll post my results here, at the end of the week.(today was all X and Pool rides, no Select). I'll keep a tally and see what the data shows, on Sunday evening.


Very slow this week - still have the lucrative weekend to get through, so hourly rate should improve. 52 rides - 1 Select ride($25).


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Authority said:


> Just finished my first week more or less full time. Made around a grand before taxes and expenses... seems like $2K is possible but a lot of work. All daytime too.
> 
> Still trying to fine tune my strategy, I'm not going out during the best times and driving empty too much, but I'm learning. Adding Lyft this week too. What would help me the most is being able to set destination more than twice a day hoping I can use Lyft for that?
> 
> Los Angeles btw. Last night I averaged $50/hr to and from the airport with surge fares!


Brace for the haters and broke drivers!!!!


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

seymour said:


> Very slow this week - still have the lucrative weekend to get through, so hourly rate should improve. 52 rides - 1 Select ride($25).


Keeping it honest here. Today was dreadful. Happy with the ride count though. Tomorrow will be a long day - 21 rides needed for 2nd tier Quest.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

seymour said:


> Very slow this week - still have the lucrative weekend to get through, so hourly rate should improve. 52 rides - 1 Select ride($25).


I think the funniest part of your post is you averaged 40 cent tips for those 52 rides.

And you might want to deduct those tolls from your average. That isn't income.

Good job getting those promos. Uber has you trained well.

Well done!


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> I think the funniest part of your post is you averaged 40 cent tips for those 52 rides.
> 
> And you might want to deduct those tolls from your average. That isn't income.
> 
> ...


A '25 cent' tip per ride is pretty impressive when you consider that it is passive income. Over the course of a year it adds up.

Here in SF we get paid per bridge crossing and only accrue a one way cost. I pay to play and Uber pays me to reminisce.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

seymour said:


> A '25 cent' tip per ride is pretty impressive when you consider that it is passive income. Over the course of a year it adds up.
> 
> Here in SF we get paid per bridge crossing and only accrue a one way cost. I pay to play but Uber pays me to reminisce.


Cool! I think I'd just go back and forth over the bridge all day and never drive pax holes if I lived there...


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

Keep those updates coming! I'm curious to see how it turns out, especially if you're able to hit the L2 Quest.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

seymour said:


> Keeping it honest here. Today was dreadful. Happy with the ride count though. Tomorrow will be a long day - 21 rides needed for 2nd tier Quest.


A surprisingly short day today. 80 rides completed in 27.5hrs equals $30/hr.
This is my first week working full time. It's a very slow week here and I suspect this will be as low as it gets. Unfortunately, the only consistent thing about this gig is the inconsistency.
I'll post my final numbers here, on Sunday.

My weekend Quest is a little larger than expected. I can typically do 60 rides in 2 days. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

I'm now nearly full time. I love it. Doing fairly well so far. Working typically 4-8 hours per night depending on circumstances. This Saturday with Clemson's first football game of the season i hope to drive all day and night (alternating between Uber and Lyft for the downtime requirements. I've done over 900 trips in 5 months now and it has been a major blessing to me and my family. Haters can hate--I'm thankful.


----------



## Totallrunner (May 5, 2018)

I'm killling it in Houston! J/k lol. I make about 8$ an hour and I have been spending all my peanuts at a latino strip club to make myself feel better.

Blah


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I live in a slow market (drivers here usually go up to DC/NoVA to earn some money), but have been consistently able to clear $1000-$1300 every week since July. I've also completely eliminated driving past 8pm, but the caveat is that I go from 4am-2pm. It's up to knowing your area and getting to know your passengers to see when and how often they request rides.

Here, $1000 a week takes you much further than say, in Walnut Creek.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

$1000 a week is very significant here too. We have a very low cost of living.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

seymour said:


> A surprisingly short day today. 80 rides completed in 27.5hrs equals $30/hr.
> This is my first week working full time. It's a very slow week here and I suspect this will be as low as it gets. Unfortunately, the only consistent thing about this gig is the inconsistency.
> I'll post my final numbers here, on Sunday.
> 
> My weekend Quest is a little larger than expected. I can typically do 60 rides in 2 days. We'll see what happens...


Today was dreadful again. Decent ride count but I should be at $225 minimum with 28 rides. I changed things up this week and have been focused on getting as many rides as quickly as I can. Now that I know I can easily get the volume I am going to change my game next week. The data is important though as it gives me a base to work with.
I did get an extra $36 in promotions today(not included in the daily earnings - today, for every 3 consecutive rides we did, without canceling, we received $5-$8, depending on the time of day), which bumps me up to $192 on the day. I also do get $3.14/ride but I am not including it until I have achieved the Quest - 70 rides.


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

Good move going for the quest IMO. Where I live the quests make the ride average above $10/ride which is not at all a bad haul after 150 rides to hit both. At your rate you could probably hit the weekday L2 in 3 days which is nice too. 'Round here it's not busy enough for that!


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Today was okay. Only 2.2 rides per hour. Still need 24 rides to complete the Quest. Only one full pool today and many (6) 20min rides to and from the airport - (often give good tips). One or two 45+min rides tomorrow and I will be pressed to hit that L2 bonus. Sundays here are much slower than Saturday but it is a long weekend.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Location..
My best day, July 4 at the beach. 36 an hour. Always had someone in the car No sitting. Most rides 2-3 times surge with great tips. 10 hours- 360 and an unusually light $20 fuel bill.
That to me is a cap on earning.

Normal weekend in by 11 20-22 an hour
Normal weekday 8 to 10 an hour

I don’t think I could do 1000 a week.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

seymour said:


> Today was dreadful again. Decent ride count but I should be at $225 minimum with 28 rides. I changed things up this week and have been focused on getting as many rides as quickly as I can. Now that I know I can easily get the volume I am going to change my game next week. The data is important though as it gives me a base to work with.
> I did get an extra $36 in promotions today(not included in the daily earnings - today, for every 3 consecutive rides we did, without canceling, we received $5-$8, depending on the time of day), which bumps me up to $192 on the day. I also do get $3.14/ride but I am not including it until I have achieved the Quest - 70 rides.


So, I failed to get the 2nd tier Quest. I was short 10 rides and still had 6hrs left but I did not fancy getting home near 10pm. My last ride was to Oakland Hills and I had already used up my two Destination Filters. That's the way it goes, sometimes. I did get the 1st tier quest bonus ($125 - 40 rides), so I only missed out on an additional $95.
50 online hours but not all were spent driving - I often sit in one spot for 20min at a time, then drive 1-2 miles and sit again. I did have no rides for an online period of 1.75hrs this week - 1hr one time, 45min the other. There were multiple other times but they were short-lived.

I had 5 Select rides - total earnings $85(tips not included). I only had one full pool on both Sat and Sun. I am confident I can get higher earnings but it will come with a price - more hours on the road. I did not have a single 45+min ride this week - these can really help to increase your hourly wage. I am physically exhausted - not sure I can keep this up week after week after week. I gifted approx. 50 bottles of water to pax. I also had one cash tip for $4.

If I had chosen to go after those last 10 rides - assuming I earned $100 at $10/ride and given the quest bonus of $95 - I'd only increase my hourly wage $1 and I'd be at close to $1800 on the week, working 55hrs. I think it's certainly doable to earn $2k each week - the top drivers here do earn this, but they are often putting in 60hrs a week or more.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

oldfart said:


> you are either really good, or really lucky, or im moving to LA
> 
> what do you driveX, XL, or something else


either way he is sure he can magically double it



Oscar Levant said:


> I did almost a thousand my first week but I've never been able to achieve since that first week go figure


new member bonus pings



Lee239 said:


> That's gross, no pun intended. Deduct 54.5 cents per mile driven and tell us how much you netted.


that deduction is ridiculousy fabricated on so many levels



seymour said:


> Keeping it honest here. Today was dreadful. Happy with the ride count though. Tomorrow will be a long day - 21 rides needed for 2nd tier Quest.


thats a good ride count. Just sad people are taking that short of rides. Rate low!



seymour said:


> A surprisingly short day today. 80 rides completed in 27.5hrs equals $30/hr.
> This is my first week working full time. It's a very slow week here and I suspect this will be as low as it gets. Unfortunately, the only consistent thing about this gig is the inconsistency.
> I'll post my final numbers here, on Sunday.
> 
> My weekend Quest is a little larger than expected. I can typically do 60 rides in 2 days. We'll see what happens...


couldnt get that ride count in most places


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

I did make $2k in just my 2nd week, working full time.

Next challenge? $3k in 70hrs


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

seymour said:


> I did make $2k in just my 2nd week, working full time.
> 
> Next challenge? $3k in 70hrs


I wont have to call you out everyone else will


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

seymour said:


> I did make $2k in just my 2nd week, working full time.
> 
> Next challenge? $3k in 70hrs


I know it's 'there' but I'd be leery of calling promotions 'earnings'.
They're given to you.
They will slowly take those away or get rid of them outright.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

aarondavid1010 said:


> new member bonus pings


No, I put it 14 hour days for a week that first week. Lately I work about 8 hour days.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I know it's 'there' but I'd be leery of calling promotions 'earnings'.
> They're given to you.
> They will slowly take those away or get rid of them outright.


IMO they are earnings as they need to be earned. It's a performance bonus(like a bonus at work) and far as I know they've always been around. Can't imagine many would stick around if they eliminated them. I'd never do a pool ride again.


----------

